
Greengrass – Ubiquitous, Real-World Computing - scarhill
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-greengrass-ubiquitous-real-world-computing/
======
Delphiza
$1.49 per device per year is very expensive for what amounts to library that
is designed for vendor lock-in. In a market where there is a drive to push
down the cost of devices, $7.50 (5 years) over the lifetime of the device is a
substantial cost. And, unfortunately, it won't run on all your devices, only
the high-powered ones, so you have to solve the problem on your own anyway for
a full breadth of devices.

~~~
daveguy
> only the high powered ones...

That's what I noticed...

"Greengrass Core is designed to run on devices that have at least 128 MB of
memory and an x86 or ARM CPU running at 1 GHz or better."

Those are beefy specs for IoT.

